

Show HN: DARKnetOS - Blocking NSA by P2P Identity Cards and encryption keys - BryanStarbuck
http://www.darknetos.com/

======
GamingGollum
If everyone has to meet in person via bluetooth, what about connecting with
people you know IRL that are overseas or just a long way away from you?

This seems like a Facebook on Steroids.

------
abhayathapa
Good article. I've signed for it

------
prasvin
Good read. Insightful!

------
millisami
A must have device.

------
dipeshgtm
Very promising

------
pratuat
interesting indeed

------
manishdas
Neat!

